# My Rottie Girl



## QueenMerry (Jan 23, 2007)

This is my 3 year old Rottie girl, Fargo.

She's a chunky couch potato...









She's such a ham sometimes. Dig on that head tilt!









She hates when I treat her like a frou frou little dog and put my t-shirts on her...









...and the coup de grace! Me and my big baby. ...and some people think Rotties are scary. Mine's such a sweet girl. She may kiss you to death, but that's about it!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Very good looking Rottie you have there!!!!
She looks so content


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## rottielover (Jan 15, 2007)

beautiful girlie you have there, she looks almost like Harley. Would you happen to have her pedigree, would love to see if they are similar


----------



## QueenMerry (Jan 23, 2007)

I do have her pedigree. Her parents were both owned by Tarheel Rottweilers in North Carolina. Her dad was a sweet German import (complete with tail since they don't dock in Germany). I don't have the pedigree in front of me, but do know that her parents were Lee von den Ueckerwiesen and her mom was Tarheel's Lexie.

 My girl is an angel. She snores like a fiend and can drown you in slobber, but she gives Rotties a great name in public because she's so well behaved.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*never had a rottie*

i have never owned a rottie but the ones i have known have been very good dogs i think the are a great breed that if used for what they were bred for people would not misunderstand the breed as much i love your girl she looks very happy


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice pictures of both! My pup came from the same area.


----------

